# Dell vostra 1500 laptop with 8600m GT



## Xaser04 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am looking at buying a mid range gaming laptop for well gaming on the move (and in the office ) and I have found the above Dell laptop for what I assume is a brilliant price. 

It is £563 inc VAT and shipping and includes:

C2D T8300 (2.4ghz, 3mb cache)
3gb DDR2 Memory
160gb HD (IIRC)
256mb (dedicated) 8600m GT
DVD RW
etc....

Now initially I though ooo that would be good for medium settings at reasonable resolutions (1280 x800) however I didn't realise that the 8600m GT can come in GDDR3 and GDDR2 flavours. 

My question is does anyone know whether the dell laptop comes with the GDDR3 card or the GDDR2 model. 

The only reviews I can find don't match the spec above so I am completely lost. 

Cheers


----------



## Triprift (Apr 16, 2008)

Heres a review for ya http://laptoping.com/dell-vostro-1500.html

Not sure about gddr2 or 3 but my lappy with a 7600 plays fine at 1024x768 and occasionally can run better with low to medium setting so id say ud be fine with 1200x800 n medium settings.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 16, 2008)

It's DDR2.

Click on "Help me choose" under the graphics card, and then the "Recommendations" tab and it lists it as being "NVIDIA®  GeForce™ 8600M GT with 256MB DDR2 dedicated graphic memory". Still looks like quite a good bargain to me.

Slightly off topic:

I love Dell's high end graphics example. I've never personally seen a low end graphics card cause a desktop background to blur


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 16, 2008)

If you want I can check it to be sure, we use these machines at work.


----------



## Xaser04 (Apr 16, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you want I can check it to be sure, we use these machines at work.



If you don't mind that would be excellent! 

Cheers for the replies so far guys. 

I have also found that with a bit of tinkering I can get the XPS 1530 for £688 which also seems a good price. (according to the support forums these are guaranteed to have GDDR3 memory).

EDIT: Just to add, I also think the xps system looks better but that extra £130 or over the vostro is alot for what will probably be a small performance improvement. (the xps only has 2gb of ram as well)

I think I need to do more digging.


----------

